# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Sài Gòn >  ►►►Bánh Flan Nước Cốt Dừa - 5000/cái - Giao hàng tận nơi◄◄◄

## banh plan

*BÁNH FLAN NƯỚC CỐT DỪA*
*66 Cao Thắng, P.17, Q.Phú Nhuận,Tphcm (mặt tiền chợ PHÚ NHUẬN)*
*ĐT: 0932779696 - Giao hàng tận nơi (7h sáng => 7h tối)*
*https://www.facebook.com/banhflanaquach*
-Bánh Flan là một món ăn vừa ngon vừa bổ dưỡng không lạ lẫm gì với người dân Sì Gòn, nay mình kết hợp thêm với nước cốt dừa béo béo vắt chung với nước lá dứa thơm thơm cộng với một chút nước cốt cafe tạo ra hương vị vô cùng thơm ngon đặc biệt.
-Bánh Flan do chính nhà mình làm vừa bán lẻ vừa bỏ mối cho nhiều quán chè, quán sinh tố. Nay mình mở rộng thị trường online xin thiệu với các bạn gần xa hương vị khác lạ và độc đáo này. Một hương vị hết sức đặc biệt không thể diễn tả bằng lời mà phải thử qua thì mới có thể cảm nhận được.
-Mình xin cam đoan khi các bạn thưởng thức món bánh này sẽ đúng với tiêu chí *NGON - BỔ - RẺ*.
Rất mong các bạn ủng hộ.

*Giá chỉ 5000 đ / cái (bao gồm bánh plan + nước cốt dừa + cafe + nước đá bào)
- Mua 10 cái trở lên giao hàng tận nơi
- FREE ship Q1, Q3, Phú nhuận.*




nhìn là thấy hấp dẫn

ăn một miếng còn đã hơn

nhìn thấy mê

mới ra lò

wooooooooa

nguyên liệu toàn hàng hiệu




*Giao hàng tận nơi (7h sáng => 7h tối)
ALÔ ALÔ:* *0932779696*

----------


## banh plan

Liên hệ 0932779696 để giao bánh tận nơi nhé

----------


## banh plan

5000/cái. ship tận nơi 0932779696

----------


## banh plan

*Bánh Flan Nước Cốt Dừa https://www.facebook.com/banhflanaquach*

----------


## banh plan



----------


## banh plan



----------


## banh plan

cùng thưởng thức nha mọi người

----------


## banh plan



----------


## banh plan



----------


## thientai206

nhìn ngon thế, màu sắc cũng bắt mắt nữa

----------


## banh plan

> nhìn ngon thế, màu sắc cũng bắt mắt nữa


thanks bạn. khi nào có dịp ủng hộ mình nha

----------


## banh plan



----------


## banh plan



----------


## banh plan



----------


## banh plan



----------


## banh plan



----------


## banh plan



----------


## banh plan



----------


## banh plan

uppppppppppp

----------


## banh plan

đầu tuần đông khách

----------

